# best song you've ever heard



## bidderman1969

what is the most powerful song you've ever heard before?

mine.................... Civil War, Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## VixMix

Del Amitri - Nothing ever happens. love the line "American businessmen snap up Van Goghs for the price of a hospital wing"

Ralph McTell - Streets of London. Never fails to make me cry.


----------



## DubbedUP

VixMix said:


> Del Amitri - Nothing ever happens. love the line "American businessmen snap up Van Goghs for the price of a hospital wing"


Good call, that is a cracker of a song...


----------



## dew1911

Am on my N96 so can't post a link, but mines Everybody Hurts by REM. Truely amazing song.
Civil war is a good call too


----------



## R32rob

VixMix said:


> Del Amitri - Nothing ever happens. love the line "American businessmen snap up Van Goghs for the price of a hospital wing"


Awesome! Thanks for that, I've just downloaded on itunes!

For me its Nothing Else Matters - Metallica.


----------



## Gruffs

The best song i've ever heard.

I'm not a huge Nirvana fan but i absolutely love In Bloom.

Also Weak by Skunk Anansie

Musically, the most moving piece i have heard is Mars from the Planets.


----------



## Deanoecosse

most "powerful" for me would be Wires by Athlete, which the lead singer had written about his new born daughter who spent her early days in an hospital incubator.

having my own daughter born a couple of years before then in a life threatening birth, that song is really emotional for me.


----------



## VIPER

Rolf Harris - Two Little Boys.

or

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


----------



## transtek

Forever Autumn-Justin Hayward


----------



## amcfad

Lost Myself The longpigs


----------



## MattDuffy88

Metallica - One


----------



## R32rob

fiestech said:


> Metallica - One
> 
> YouTube - Metallica - One


This is an epic peice of music! The lyrics are great and tell the story very very well! :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy

It's far too tough a question to answer with just one song without giving specfic musical genres in my opinion...

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin (rock)
Clair De Lune - Claude Debussy (classical)
Can I Steal A Little Love - Frank Sinatra (swing)
Police And Thieves - The Clash (punk)

etc etc... Too hard a question my friend!


----------



## Reds

Garden by Pearl Jam. 

I've had the CD for years and only listened to the famous songs on it (Jeremy, Alive and Evenflow) and I was sitting at the 'pooter the other night and it popped up on iTunes and I was blown away by Eddie Vedders vocals on that song.


----------



## Reds

fiestech said:


> Metallica - One
> 
> YouTube - Metallica - One


Good call bud. :thumb:This was the song that triggered my obsession with really heavy music and making the guitar a fun thing to play again.

'effin awesome live as well


----------



## Alex_225

It's hard to say what song is the best ever for me. But there's a few that I heard that really stood as those moments where you just go 'Wow!'. 

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell : I remember the opening sound not being like anything I'd ever heard before, sounded so heavy yet accessible.

Metallica - Enter Sandmay : When you're only 10 years old it THE coolest gutar riff ever

Anthrax - Caught In a Mosh : Another cool song with an awesome riff. 

There's so many others by AC/DC, Iron Maiden etc. Almost impossible to pick one.


----------



## m4rkie23

youve got some serious taste there alex!!

metallica s&m - nothing else matters is possibly the greatest recording of music ive ever heard.


----------



## THE CHAMP




----------



## Reds

Alex_225 said:


> It's hard to say what song is the best ever for me. But there's a few that I heard that really stood as those moments where you just go 'Wow!'.
> 
> Pantera - Cowboys from Hell : I remember the opening sound not being like anything I'd ever heard before, sounded so heavy yet accessible.


Dimebag was a genius :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis

Pu**** by Tool is my favourite song ever.


----------



## Stumper

Hurt by Johnny Cash


----------



## Wez

The song for me is Guns and Roses November Rain, but my fave at the mo is The Killers Mr Brightside

Wez


----------



## VIPER

graeme_t said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash


Great shout there ^^^ :thumb: Can remember the first time I ever saw that - had quite an impact.


----------



## Stumper

Viper said:


> Great shout there ^^^ :thumb: Can remember the first time I ever saw that - had quite an impact.


I agree. One of the few cover versions that's better than the original!


----------



## Leodhasach

The Message by Runrig. It practically speaks to me, because I've done nearly everything the lyrics mention, in the same places. Spooky.

Failing that, another Runrig song, Big Sky.

Can you tell I'm a fan?


----------



## RisingPower

Genesis - Mama


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## uruk hai




----------



## dew1911

RisingPower said:


> Genesis - Mama


Never heard that until I got GTA IV, but indeed is an epic tune!

Agreed also with Hurt, very moving track. And November Rain.


----------



## chargedvr6

graeme_t said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash


thats the most moving song iv ever heard :thumb:

my fave is this from the mighty zep its absolutely epic


----------



## Ross

Alex_225 said:


> It's hard to say what song is the best ever for me. But there's a few that I heard that really stood as those moments where you just go 'Wow!'.
> 
> *Pantera - Cowboys from Hell : I remember the opening sound not being like anything I'd ever heard before, sounded so heavy yet accessible.*
> 
> Metallica - Enter Sandmay : When you're only 10 years old it THE coolest gutar riff ever
> 
> Anthrax - Caught In a Mosh : Another cool song with an awesome riff.
> 
> There's so many others by AC/DC, Iron Maiden etc. Almost impossible to pick one.


Great call mate:thumb:Any song from VDP for me I adore that album because its so so good.


----------



## Frothey

depends on what mood I'm in, Angel by Massive Attack at one end, Blunt Force Trauma by Damageplan at the other.

But I want "A Tout Le Monde" by Megadeth played at my funeral, mega lyrics.


----------



## bidderman1969

some great songs there so far chaps

be good to make up a CD of all these tunes


----------



## Shiny

amcfad said:


> Lost Myself The longpigs


Great song! :thumb:

I love Hurt too, although i still think the original NIN live version on Further Down The Spiral does it more for me, but i'm a big NIN fan.

For me, as an unsuccessful teenage anarchist, my musical world changed somewhat when i was given the "pay no more than £1" Conflict single "To a nation of animal lovers". Great lyrics, fantastic sleeve (hours of reading) and swear words my mum never even knew existed!

One of the most powerful songs, again both lyrically and musically, has got to be Velvet Underground's "Heroin", especially the 1969 Live version.

But my all time favourite remains as it has done for many years, NOFX's "The Decline". 20 mins of not only the best punk, but the best song ever, tight as a band could ever be and clever and thoughtful lyrics, showing a serious side to a band that have written more comedy songs than Roy Chubby Brown.


----------



## dmwpep

http://www.koreus.com/animation/radiohead_creep.html


----------



## Guest

after loosing a close friend of mine this song has stuck with me of a way of reminding of the great times we had as is strong in my heart


----------



## Phil23

For me its Nothing Else Matters - Metallica.[/QUOTE]

Good call :thumb:


----------



## Grinnall v8

The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Grinnall v8 said:


> The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work:thumb:


This song will always stick in my mind as it was playing on the radio as my missus was screaming out in pain, despite loads of gas/epidural etc, at the end of a 12+ labour session giving birth to my first son. I was quietly smirking to myself about the irony at the time.


----------



## evenflow

Reds said:


> Garden by Pearl Jam.
> 
> I've had the CD for years and only listened to the famous songs on it (Jeremy, Alive and Evenflow) and I was sitting at the 'pooter the other night and it popped up on iTunes and I was blown away by Eddie Vedders vocals on that song.


Nice one. Make sure you check out their following two albums as well - Vs and Vitalogy.

If you like those (which you will) then move on to some later stuff. This is not quite so accessible, but stick with it


----------



## Lost Boys

Definately got to agree with Velvet Underground - Heroin, truely one of the best intro's I've ever heard to a song.

Others I love (in no particular order)

Thin Lizzy - Massacre
New York Dolls - Frankenstein, Lone Star Queen, Jet Boy
Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet (live version only from On The Night 1993)
The Fureys - When You Were Sweet Sixteen
Ocean Colour Scene - The Riverboat Song
Iggy and the Stooges - Raw Power

There ARE others....but I need to work....


----------



## jamest

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica (the S&M version) just an outstanding song.

Also I by Meshuggah and Bleed by Meshuggah as well as Parabola by Tool.


----------



## RandomlySet

There's a lot of great songs I like, depends on my mood... For me, it would be any tupac song no doubt, or off the top of my head, Dead Prez - Animal In Man (the lyrics are awesome).....

Best song I've heard live was Sage Francis - Makeshift Patriot! The vibe/buzz/atmosphere was amazing! Sending chills down my spine now thinking about it.....


----------



## Prism Detailing

Pink Floyd - Marooned and Comfortably Numb
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Metallica - Fade to Black
Anberlin - Feel Good Drag
NIN - Hurt
Europe - Final Countdown (I expect a slagging for this one)
Scorpions - Winds of Change
Dire Staits - Brothers in Arms


----------



## dew1911

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Pink Floyd - Marooned and Comfortably Numb
> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
> Metallica - Fade to Black
> Anberlin - Feel Good Drag
> NIN - Hurt
> *Europe - Final Countdown (I expect a slagging for this one)*
> Scorpions - Winds of Change
> Dire Staits - Brothers in Arms


Why? Cheesy Rock at it's absolute best!

There's been some amazing ones posted in here, I liked the idea before of a CD, "The Music of Detailing World - 3 Disk Box Set" :lol:


----------



## Shiny

And another classic, the Subhumans...:thumb:

_Cos your father will tell you "Sonny, you must do as you are told"
And you'll say the same thing to your kids when you're 32 years old
And unless you can react against the brainwash from the start
Your government will rule your mind and your mind will rule your heart
You'll conform to every social law and be the system's slave
From birth to school to work to death, from the cradle to the grave....._


----------



## mba

Bobby_t_16v said:


> Pink Floyd - Marooned and Comfortably Numb
> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
> Metallica - Fade to Black
> Anberlin - Feel Good Drag
> NIN - Hurt
> Europe - Final Countdown (I expect a slagging for this one)
> *Scorpions - Winds of Change*
> Dire Staits - Brothers in Arms


Yep thats a great tune :thumb:

Strange how thre are no recent(ish) songs in this list - seems newer songs are lacking in the emotion/technical content and just churned out to make a quick £££


----------



## Reds

evenflow said:


> Nice one. Make sure you check out their following two albums as well - Vs and Vitalogy.
> 
> If you like those (which you will) then move on to some later stuff. This is not quite so accessible, but stick with it


I am Mine is a cracking song, Eddie sounds so world weary.

(Did that last sentence make me sound like a teenage girl?)


----------



## Reds

graeme_t said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash


The 2 albums that he did with Rick Rubin before he passed were brilliant; They are in a select bunch in my music collection as a permanent fixture on my iPod.


----------



## Reds

mba said:


> Yep thats a great tune :thumb:
> 
> Strange how thre are no recent(ish) songs in this list - seems newer songs are lacking in the emotion/technical content and just churned out to make a quick £££


+1. Kind of reminds me of the old KitKat advert; You can't sing, you can't dance and you look awful...you'll go a long way.


----------



## Intel

Del Amitri - Nothing Ever Happens - hard to top that one
James Brown - It's A Mans World - beautiful orchestration
It's A Mad World - Gary Jules
Iron Maiden - The Trooper
Cookie Crew - Gotta Keep On 
Tracey Chapman - Fast Car (theres a 1991 rap version of it somewhere which is also good)
Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun


----------



## MR Ray




----------



## Auto Finesse

Man iv got loads but one that dose it on the pure fact no one else like it 






I do like loads of other stuff but this was in my head today


----------



## Hair Bear

Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade
The Cult - Peace Dog
The Stone Roses - Sally Cinnamon
Aphex Twin - Windowlicker
Phil Collins - If Leaving Me Is Easy
Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea
Pantera - Mouth For War
Orbital - Belfast
Simple Minds - Belfast Child
U2 and Pavarotti - Miss Sarajevo

Just can't pick a fave - all the above for different reasons/moods/memories

Could choose loads more!


----------



## mr bountyfull

One from the left field, top man.






Boogie Woogie. Lynyrd Skynyrd






And the greatest axe man. One of the softer songs






And finally 




Steve.


----------



## chisai

Love this one among many others. Best version of this I've ever heard.


----------



## -Ally-

So what program can I use to download some of these songs ? :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

Well there have been some interesting opinions put forward, but I cannot believe that no one has mentioned "Hotel California" from the Eagles. Its a classic and you better believe it. Much better than some of this modern crap


----------



## amcfad

Shiny said:


> Great song! :thumb:
> 
> I love Hurt too, although i still think the original NIN live version on Further Down The Spiral does it more for me, but i'm a big NIN fan.
> 
> For me, as an unsuccessful teenage anarchist, my musical world changed somewhat when i was given the "pay no more than £1" Conflict single "To a nation of animal lovers". Great lyrics, fantastic sleeve (hours of reading) and swear words my mum never even knew existed!
> 
> One of the most powerful songs, again both lyrically and musically, has got to be Velvet Underground's "Heroin", especially the 1969 Live version.
> 
> But my all time favourite remains as it has done for many years, NOFX's "The Decline". 20 mins of not only the best punk, but the best song ever, tight as a band could ever be and clever and thoughtful lyrics, showing a serious side to a band that have written more comedy songs than Roy Chubby Brown.


I'd forgot how good the Velvets where absolute class ! the thing about this is, i change my mind day to day. A right moody git ! one day its Ian Brown F.E.A.R. the next its The Clash Whiteman in the Hammersmith Palais just the way it is i suppose.


----------



## Frothey

Hair Bear said:


> Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade
> The Cult - Peace Dog
> The Stone Roses - Sally Cinnamon
> *Aphex Twin - Windowlicker*
> Phil Collins - If Leaving Me Is Easy
> Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea
> Pantera - Mouth For War
> Orbital - Belfast
> Simple Minds - Belfast Child
> U2 and Pavarotti - Miss Sarajevo


that should be "most disturbing video" :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969

Scotty Pro said:


> Well there have been some interesting opinions put forward, but I cannot believe that no one has mentioned "Hotel California" from the Eagles. Its a classic and you better believe it. Much better than some of this modern crap
> 
> YouTube - Hotel California Live - Eagles


would you call that a "powerful" song tho fella?


----------



## GlenStaff26

Sends shivers down my spine listening to this


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## RenesisEvo




----------



## Scotty Pro

bidderman1969 said:


> would you call that a "powerful" song tho fella?


Depends really, but I think it is the "_best song I ever heard_"


----------



## Griffy

The Cult...She Sells Sanctuary

Even to this day i stop everything and crank the volume up when this comes on the radio....simply awesome!


----------



## Shiny

This is my favourite Cult track - http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/Wolf_Child_s_Blues/2033967


----------



## Buck

I can't say what's the best song - lots take that title!!

Hee's one not mentioned so far


----------



## Reds

cheekeemonkey said:


> I can't say what's the best song - lots take that title!!
> 
> Hee's one not mentioned so far
> 
> YouTube - Hazel O'Connor. Will You


Nice one that monkey! 

Best sax solo ever


----------



## Frothey

Shiny said:


> This is my favourite Cult track - http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/song/Wolf_Child_s_Blues/2033967


Pah - they've been rubbish since they dropped the "southern death" bit of their name 

Sun King's my favourite - but then we used to play that as our first song, back in the garage.....


----------



## Shiny

Maybe..maybe not... Spiritwalker and Dreamtime were also rather good, and that was after they dropped the Southern Death/Death...

I did have the Mickey Mouse Skull drawn on my guitar strap though! lol!


----------



## Greg

The Rifles - She's the only One
Muse - Bliss
Feeder - Come Back Around

3 songs that give me goosebumps everytime.


----------



## Maikki

Depeche Mode: Enjoy The Silence

Amorphis: My Kantele

Children Of Bodom: Are You Dead Yet?

Type O Negative: Wolf Moon

Paradise Lost: As I Die

Waltari: Jänkhä


----------



## Shiny

This is a great "hair on the back of the neck" song, especially for the Joy Division fans among us...

Sit back and relax http://www.last.fm/music/Galaxie+500/_/Ceremony (click the top right player, not the video)


----------



## mikew

VixMix said:


> Del Amitri - Nothing ever happens. love the line "American businessmen snap up Van Goghs for the price of a hospital wing"
> 
> Ralph McTell - Streets of London. Never fails to make me cry.


What he said,
Listening too Rush Hour by Armind Van Buuren just now, but strangly Del Amitri always pops up,
Post office clerks putting signs up saying position closed.........
sad but true


----------



## Frothey

These snuck under the radar for me..... AC/DC Tastic!


----------

